# Black Sapphire 330i ZHP



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

A few non auto-x pics...


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks guys!! I figured it was about time I put up some non auto-x pics for a change.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Andy said:


> Thanks guys!! I figured it was about time I put up some non auto-x pics for a change.


Beautiful car :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks real sharp, Andy!

Lawn looks nice, too! What kind of suspension and setup are you running on your John Deere?


----------



## SizzlerMA (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice looking wheels! How is it treating you?


I've ordered a 2004 330i ZHP, black sapphire on black leather like you . . . just learned that it went into production earlier today. Can't wait!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Great Pics! :thumbup: How do you keep the wheels so clean? :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Lawn looks nice, too! What kind of suspension and setup are you running on your John Deere?


 :rofl: :rofl:

OCD about your lawn too aye Indy


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Moderato said:


> Great Pics! :thumbup: How do you keep the wheels so clean? :yikes:


Shampoo and water :dunno:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> OCD about your lawn too aye Indy


Who me, OCD about my lawn? ... never. :eeps:

I probably shouldn't share this, but see this blade of grass in the picture? I didn't notice it until after I took the picture. I later went out and pulled it out. That blade of grass bugs the heck out of me in that picture!! ... but, no I don't have OCD. :rofl: :rofl:

Phil, I'm glad I'm not the only one. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Andy said:


> Who me, OCD about my lawn? ... never. :eeps:
> 
> I probably shouldn't share this, but see this blade of grass in the picture? I didn't notice it until after I took the picture. I later went out and pulled it out. That blade of grass bugs the heck out of me in that picture!! ... but, no I don't have OCD. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Phil, I'm glad I'm not the only one. :thumbup:


:rofl:  :yikes:


----------

